# Autobrite Banana Gloss Shampoo



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Autobrite Banana Gloss Shampoo

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Banana Gloss Shampoo actively helps to maintain protective wax layers on your car. A luxurious foaming action also greatly increases the lubricity of the wash solution, which minimises the risk of inflicting fine scratches during the washing process, while the gentle nature of the formula means that it will not degrade existing wax protection. Suitable to use on even delicate clearcoat surfaces.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

SEAT Leon

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Firstly - it smells lovely. As you would imagine it gives off a nice Banana aroma.




























In the bucket, the key factor is the lubricity. I used about 45ml roughly so it was around 300:1 in the bucket and it felt super slick - I think I used too much perhaps. The only critisism I have of it is that there should be an advised dilution ratio which I did not have so it was the old "smidgen" of shampoo method used.

Between the fingers and on the mid the solution was very lubricated. The mitt glided effortlessly over the paint taking dirt with it, it also products a nice foaming solution while its at it.

On to the cleaning ability. This shampoo offers a reasonable level of clening. There was more than just a light covering of dirt on the paint and this shampoo managed to deal with it easily. Bugs and water marks were no problem whatsoever.

Rinsing was also a breeze - and at this point it was evident that the shampoo did not kill my protection layer. The shampoo must have some added rinse aids as the water simply shot off the surface leaving behind a fresh looking surface.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

This is a reasonably inexpensive shampoo which was a joy to use. Smells nice, feels nice and does the job - if it were female you'd marry it with those credentials. It isn't expensive at £7.00 and I suspect you would get around 10 washes from a bottle - effectively 70p a wash which to me is great value as I can barely get a double decker for that these days.

I keep trying to convince myself I don't need any more shampoos but meh this ones a good'un.


----------

